# Shivering and not eating acting strange???? Help!



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I went out to feed everyone this morning. After getting the chickens done I noticed that my doe Bernice didn't come to the fence to wait on her food but everyone else did. She was standing in the corner of the field. I got the food ready and went in she didn't act like normal. (running jumping and screaming her head off) she just slowly walked by went to the barn sniffed the food and that was it. Her stomach is moving a lot and she's shivering badly. It's not cold out at all. What is wrong! She might be a month pregnant she didn't go through heat this month. I wormed her with ivermectin last Thursday. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Need to get her temp, to really know what it going on.

Did you do a fecal on her before you dewormed her?


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

First- 
Check her temp


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I kept getting 99.5 but she wouldn't stay still and I didn't want to put to much stress on her. We did a fecal and she had lung worms. She pooped and it's just one clump. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm afraid it's urinary calculi. She is standing hunched and shivers. And he poop is clumpy. Should I give her some molasses for energy? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

How old is she? Was she loaded with worms? What did you worm her with? You really need an accurate temp to know what to do next. Urinary calculi is typically in castrated males.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Pneumonia will give high temps followed by sub temps. Is she coughing?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She had a bad cough before I wormed her and it's gone away since. I wormed her with ivermectin. She had a moderate amount of worms along with my buck and he is feeling normal. She is very very bloated with clumpy poop. I will try to get a better temp. Shortly. I gave her warm water and she wouldn't drink it. Now she's just standing in the barn shivering. It's about 52 here and not cold. She is a little over a year. How do I get the bloating to go down. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check her gums/eye membrane color.

Get a fecal for worms and cocci. What dosage did you give and did you give it 10 days later?
Cocci can cause stomach upset and make the goat unhealthy.

Lungworms are hard to detect in a fecal test?

If she was wormy, and with her treatments, her rumen may be off, give probitics and fortified vit B complex for a while, if it is sub temp from a off rumen, this will help her.
If she still has worms or cocci she needs treatment right away. If she is anemic iron supplement must be given, but may need to be wormed differently to prevent bleed out.

Get a heat lamp for her or put her in a warm and cozy place. Get her temp up if it is sub.
It is very critical to get a accurate temp on her. It stresses them getting it but, we need to know what it is, to direct you on what to do next.

Bloat: drench slowly with baking soda water, if it is mild bloat.
If it is bad and extended above her left rib cage, give gas X human kind, 2 doses, baking soda water. Elevate her front end about 12 inches and massage her left side, knead it, with your fist, don't punch, just rub in. Also massage from up under her throat down to her chest. Get those burps, then walk her around a while, massage her, then elevate her front end, repeat walk/ massage, until it goes down.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If it is bloat you have to get that down. 

Do Baking soda balls, shove them down her. 

follow what Pam says, no need to retype it.

 Get her warmed up or you are going to lose her.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I got a coat on her in the barn with a heat lamp. Got a correct temp 101.1. Called the vet out here he said she did not have cocci her next worming will be Sunday if all is well. He gave her vit b complex and a mineral oil mixture for bloat. I'm going to the store for more mineral oil and vit b and iron. She's starting to bleat more and I gave her some molasses water to give her a little boost. Thank you for all your help. How do I make baking soda balls? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Just baking soda and enough water to make a ball. Mine all hate it, but it works. You might consider leaving out baking soda out free choice as well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad that temp is up great job.:thumbup:

Something you might think about is getting what is Bloat block. It is a block like mineral that they will eat when they feel bloat coming on. I have never had a bloat problem since the blocks are out. 

I would also keep a small bowl of baking soda out for her, they are a lot smarten then we give them credit for, they will eat it if they need.

Are you going to do another fecal before you deworm this Sunday? Why dioes the vet say no Cocci? I kind of agree by how you talked she was but is this the same vet that did the fecal on her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So good to hear, her temp is up in a normal range. Be sure she can get away from the heat lamp, if you leave it on for her. Feel with your hand how hot it is, if it is too hot, raise it a bit. You don't want her to over heat, but to be able to move away from it, if she gets to warm.

I agree, did the vet do a fecal to determine no cocci?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes he did one before we wormed her and he cleared her of cocci. He took another sample to be sure. I gave her baking soda and she did not like it. I put baking soda in the barn for everyone and I will be getting those bloat blocks! She seems a little better she started drinking water but she hasn't ate yet. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't give her grain until she is better.

Try to put some hay in her mouth and see if she will eat it.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

SEEMS LIKE I HEARD ON HERE THAT YOU HAVE TO WAIT 15 MIN. ON COCCI FOR IT TO SHOW UP? Maybe the vet didn't wait long enough? Don't want to cause more worry. Sounds like the bloat. I think I need to get a big frame & write down all the things my goats need to self medicate. Wow! Thanks


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's eating some hay this morning and her temperature is normal. She still isn't herself yet. She walked around with me for a little bit today. She doesn't look as bloated as yesterday. im hoping things are getting better. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds a bit better. 
Praying, she will improve more and more.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is back to normal!!! She was doing flips and jumping. I'm so glad. 

 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Good deal!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great to hear.  :leap:


----------

